# Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung



## jensi251 (19. Dezember 2010)

*Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

-------------------------------------------------


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Vielen Dank an kero81 für dieses Bild.------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da Prozessoren mit mehr als 4 Kernen ja die Zukunft gehört, habe ich hier einen Thread erstellt, der Spiele auflistet, welche von 6 Kernen und mehr profitieren.
Wenn noch mehr Spiele dazukommen sollten, dürft ihr mich gerne darauf aufmerksam machen. Ich würde diese dann sofort ergänzen.
*Spiele mit 6 Kern Unterstützung:*
(In Alphabetischer Reihenfolge)

*A*nno 1404
Anno 2070
Arcania - Gothic 4
ArmA 2
*B*attlefield Bad Company 2
Battlefield 3 (bis zu 8 Kerne)
*C*ivilisation 5
Crysis 2
*D*ead Rising 2
Dragon Age (v1.04)
Dirt 2
Dirt 3
*F*1 2010 (mit Thuban Fix)
F1 2011
Flight Simulator X
*G*TA IV
*L*ost Planet 2
*M*edal of Honor 2010
Metro 2033
*P*rince of Persia
*R*esident Evil 5
RUSE
*S*plinter Cell Conviction
*T*wo Worlds 2 (bis zu 8 Kerne)
*X* Rebirth

Sollten noch mehr Spiele hinzukommen, werden diese selbstverständlich ergänzt.​


----------



## rAveN_13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

findet u. a. artikel von pchg dazu.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

Habe Spiele mit 6 kern Unterstützung eingegeben und finde keinen Artikel. Wonach soll ich dann suchen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

Wofür haben wir denn unser Forum ? 

Mfg

Phenom II X6 im Praxis-Test: Diese Spiele profitieren von sechs CPU-Kernen - amd, phenom ii x6, thuban


----------



## jensi251 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

Dann sparen wir uns das hier.
Danke.


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juni 2011)

Sollte man jetzt nicht vielleicht doch eine Liste machen?
Bin auch bereit die im Startpost aufzulisten.


----------



## watercooled (27. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube Dirt3 unterstützt die hexas oder?


----------



## jensi251 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, glaube ich auch gehört zu haben. 
Außerdem noch F1 2010 mit dem thuban fix.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

RUSE
Civilisation 5
Dragon Age (v1.04)
F1 2010
Lost Planet 2
Dead Rising 2
Arcania - Gothic 4
Medal of Honor 2010
Anno 1401
Metro 2033
Prince of Persia
ArmA 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
GTA IV
Dirt 2
Resident Evil 5
Splinter Cell Conviction


Das sind die, die mir einfallen.


----------



## jensi251 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

Vielen Dank.
Werde die Liste mal so übernehmen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber BFBC2 sollte doch auch mehrkernoptimiert sein, oder?


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
... Es ist schon dabei! Sry, aber man sollte die Liste alphabetisch ordnen!


----------



## jensi251 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

Mal sehen, ob ich sie ordne. Ist ja eine übersichtliche Liste.
Erstmal möchte ich alle Spiele zusammen haben.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Bf 3 und star craft 2


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*

Ich fände eine Liste sehr gut. Hier ist noch etwas aktuelles Material

Von Bad Company 2 über Crysis 2 bis Dirt 3: Diese Spiele profitieren von sechs CPU-Kernen - cpu, amd, phenom, intel


----------



## Rolk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Bf 3 und star craft 2


 
Gab es bei Starcraft 2 einen Patch oder was? Bei Release hat das Spiel doch kaum 2 Kerne ausgenutzt.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core Unterstützung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Gab es bei Starcraft 2 einen Patch oder was? Bei Release hat das Spiel doch kaum 2 Kerne ausgenutzt.



Daran hat sich auch nix geändert. 

Technik-Test Starcraft 2 mit 14 CPUs: Intel in Front, vier Kerne nutzlos, einige Überraschungen - cpu, benchmark, starcraft 2, blizzard


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juni 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. 
Werde es morgen nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juni 2011)

Startpost nun ergänzt und verschönert.


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

was genau berechnen die einzelnen kerne eigentlich bei 5kern nutzung?


----------



## jensi251 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Daten vielleicht.

So ganz genau weiß ich nicht wie die Aufgabe aufgeteilt werden. Aber wie kommst du auf 5 kern nutzung??


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Flight Simulator X unterstützt auch noch 6 Kerne.


----------



## jensi251 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Danke.


----------



## jensi251 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Ist schon was neues dazugekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. August 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Von meiner Seite aus nicht, müssen wir mal auf Rage, BF3 und Co. warten.


----------



## jensi251 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Ok, danke.
Mir ist bisher auch noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## RedBrain (30. August 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Two Worlds 2 unterstützt bis zu 8 Kerne.

Quelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...acht-CPU-Kernen/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Wissen/


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. August 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Davon konnten wir nichts messen


----------



## RedBrain (31. August 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Das ist richtig.


----------



## jensi251 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

ok, wurde hinzugefügt.


----------



## Manner1a (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Oh interessant das mit Two Worlds 2. Mein alter Athlon 64 x2 -4600+ wurde komplett ausgelastet durch das Spiel . Also gehen da weniger als 2 Threads gar nicht mehr. Warten wir mal ab, wie viele Spiele in Zukunft dazukommen, die 6 Kerne mit Arbeit versorgen können. Bei Großteil macht´s halt der Turbo auf 1-2 Kernen


----------



## jensi251 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite aus nicht, müssen wir mal auf Rage, BF3 und Co. warten.


 Wie sieht es jetzt aus?
Habe mir die Tests nicht durchgelesen zu den Spielen. Außer den von BF3


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

BF3 profitiert ganz klar, Rage und auch Skyrim nicht.


----------



## jensi251 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Danke.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

GTA V wird sich auch drüber freuen, denke ich.  
Genau so wie Metro 2033: Last Light


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

X Rebirth ist auch ein Kandidat für den eine Unterstützung von 4 und mehr Kerne angekündigt wurde.


----------



## jensi251 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Danke, wird hinzugefügt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> BF3 profitiert ganz klar, Rage und auch Skyrim nicht.


 Kannst du mal paar Zahlen nennen ?
Was BF3 an geht ?
Ins besondere der Multiplayer !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Nur recht schwammig, da sich MP kaum gescheit messen lässt. Von 2M/4C auf 4M/8C legt mein FX rund 40% zu.


----------



## jensi251 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

push 

hat sich was getan??


----------



## Festplatte (3. November 2012)

Ich wusste garnicht, dass ARMA II 6-Kern-Unterstützung hat!


----------



## jensi251 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Wird aber wohl.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

•	Dirt Showdown
•	F1 2012
•	MoH Warfighter
•	Wargame European Escalation


----------



## aloha84 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

*Metro 2033*....leider merkt man davon aber nicht viel, weil meistens die Graka limitiert.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

@ Marc

Wie sieht es mit Borderlands 2 aus?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

UE3, hmmm ... getestet habe ich es nicht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*



jensi251 schrieb:


> push



Könnte man eventuell als Wichtig anpinnen, ist doch eher interessant zu wissen was geht und was nicht mit Hexa/Octacores. Dann müsste man auch den thread nicht alle paar Monate wieder pushen


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Sehr gute Idee! 

Wurde glatt ausgeführt. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Assassins Creed 3 könnte man ergänzen.


----------



## Match-Maker (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Die Liste könnte mal eine Aktualisierung mit den neu geposteten Titeln vertragen.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Und laufen die spiele aufm amd schnelelr als aufm intel?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Wieso sollten sie?


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Verdammt ruhig geworden hier

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Update?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Crysis 3


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Scheint sich nicht mehr viel zu regen hier... 

Irgendwer noch Vorschläge für Games die nicht im Startpost stehen?


----------



## Match-Maker (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Metro Last Light, ArmA 3, Call of Duty Black Ops 2, F1 2012, Battlefield 4


----------



## Shona (30. August 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> ArmA 3


da träumt wer  
wenn man nicht explizit angibt beim starten das es 6 Kerne nutzen soll,  dann nutzt es einen kern bzw.  zur ki berechnung noch einen falls ki auf der map ist.


----------



## kero81 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Na passt doch, Arma 3 unterstützt mehrere Kerne. Wo ist jetzt das Problem?!


----------



## stoepsel (13. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

Push!... 

Ich schmeisse mal kackfrech Fallout 4 in den Fred...


----------



## HisN (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqbQ8oIb8G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPcaFpr2Ov4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssYIkjZwsoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=au9jcrS0aC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Arma3 unterstützt 6 Kerne oder mehr, es laufen aber eigentlich nur zwei oder drei.
Kann man z.b. an einem lahmen Haswell-E-Turbo gut sehen.
Die Kerne die Austakten, die laufen auch, die anderen eher nicht^^

http://abload.de/img/arma3_2014_11_09_15_3pcup9.png



Ashes steht gar nicht im Startpost^^

http://abload.de/img/ashes_stromverbrauch_dzu6i.jpg

Zählt der Lade-Screen? *g*

http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_02_23ajpu.jpg

CPU-Skalierung in Spielen im Test: 6, 8 oder 10 CPU-Kerne schlagen 4 schnelle - ComputerBase <-- interessant^^


----------



## MircoSfot (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung*

World of Warcraft hat ebenso eine Hexacore Unterstützung, genutzt wird sie bis heute nicht  Vielleicht jetzt mit DX12 ^.^


----------

